# Latest Project (armguards, quivers, and other archery stuff)



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

Made myself archery hat (with broadhead pocket).  Provides enough shade for the eyes in the morning while clearing the string. Plus, it is something different.


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

now that's thinking but I have to ask why the spare broadhead?


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

I want one


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

Except with a rebel flag


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

I really like that darker leather look on the camo. 

Pretty dang sweet buddy


----------



## wbrogdon (Nov 16, 2010)

fishcatcher said:


> now that's thinking but I have to ask why the spare broadhead?


Lol! Why not! When the buck see's you rabbit hunting, you can secretly switch to deer.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Now that's a good idea 

Put me down for one black or dark brown


----------



## BaconPower (Jun 9, 2015)

That's genius!


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Awesome, you could market that.
I'm forever turning my hat. There's nothing worse then going through your sequence only to have to let down because you forgot to turn your hat around.


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

Finished matching set.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Awesome, I really like how you added the perforations to the arm guard.

You do some fantastic work. I wonder, Instead of the perforation, how about making one with even larger open areas, something that might look like Celtic knots, or vines, etc.. You could even do the picture in the negative for even more air flow on the front side.
Just throwing it out there.


----------



## bowhuntingrn (Jul 14, 2008)

Beautiful work! The hat is a very cool idea. I know I'd buy one if you decided to market it, of course it would have to come in southpaw.


----------



## jakeemt (Oct 25, 2012)

arms guards and quiver are your usual beautiful work but, that hat is pure genius! I want one. If you start selling them let me know otherwise I may be forced to shamelessly steal the idea for myself!(not to sell though naturally)


----------



## tim.fleming (Apr 7, 2013)

That is some very nice work. If you market the hat I would buy one!


----------



## 257 roberts (Jul 31, 2006)

nice work my friend


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

Those two mailed this morning to Canada.


----------



## dhaverstick (Jul 26, 2006)

That's some quality work!

Darren


----------



## jasboj (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice work


----------



## jasboj (Feb 7, 2011)

Just an idea. Instead of broad head pocket another alternative would be a pencil holder for 3-d shoots. Easy to get and put back. I'm always having to dig for them while on the range.


----------



## wbrogdon (Nov 16, 2010)

jasboj said:


> Just an idea. Instead of broad head pocket another alternative would be a pencil holder for 3-d shoots. Easy to get and put back. I'm always having to dig for them while on the range.


Good idea


----------



## secretagentmann (Jul 6, 2012)

That looks good. Great idea too.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

GBUSA said:


> Awesome, you could market that.


Yes - patent it. I cannot even clear the brim on my Jones Cap with the longer bows 

Beautiful concept and execution, cubefx.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

More awesome leather work Aydar!!
Can't wait to see more of these works of art, and to even be shooting with a set in the near future myself.


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

Finished the hood for the Kwikee Kwiver. Decided to do it the hard way. Instead making the pattern I casted the mold and wet formed the hood.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Love the designs on your work, especially the pocket quiver......is that British Tan or just red leather dye?


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

rembrandt said:


> Love the designs on your work, especially the pocket quiver......is that British Tan or just red leather dye?


Thank you. I use mix of two different dyes. "Saddle tan" and "Black" or "dark brown". Depending on the proportions or how many layers will have a different antiquing effect.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

cubefx said:


> Thank you. I use mix of two different dyes. "Saddle tan" and "Black" or "dark brown". Depending on the proportions or how many layers will have a different antiquing effect.


Dag-gum, I don't have Saddle Tan.....I don't think Tandy Leather has that dye.....might be able to find it on ebay.....I do have black and dark brown however.....I use a thinner for dyes and get different shades of the color and my favorite is British Tan.....You do some awesome work and I love the designs you use......very good stuff.....


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

rembrandt said:


> Dag-gum, I don't have Saddle Tan.....I don't think Tandy Leather has that dye.....might be able to find it on ebay.....I do have black and dark brown however.....I use a thinner for dyes and get different shades of the color and my favorite is British Tan.....You do some awesome work and I love the designs you use......very good stuff.....


Rembrandt, look for the "antique gel" Saddle Tan. Tandy carries it.


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

Work in progress.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

cubefx said:


> Work in progress.


So cool Aydar 👍🏻, it's looking really good!!
Now I'm just super stoked to see them finished up.
And I just got my new Border BD Mirage, so will soon have an awesome quiver and arm guard to complete a very cool archery package.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

cubefx said:


> Rembrandt, look for the "antique gel" Saddle Tan. Tandy carries it.


I will do that.....is the "antique gel" a separate bottle from the Saddle Tan or they the same? I haven't seen it at the store in Hoover, ( a part of Birmingham).....Have you noticed how much leather has gone up....I can't hardly afford saddle skirting anymore or even 8to 9oz tooling leather.....If I might ask.....where do you get your leather?


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

rembrandt said:


> I will do that.....is the "antique gel" a separate bottle from the Saddle Tan or they the same? I haven't seen it at the store in Hoover, ( a part of Birmingham).....Have you noticed how much leather has gone up....I can't hardly afford saddle skirting anymore or even 8to 9oz tooling leather.....If I might ask.....where do you get your leather?


"Antique Gel" is a line of stains from Tandy (consistency of a shoe polish). Comes in few colors, including "Saddle Tan".


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

Finished the set!


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

Wow, man, some days I can't even tie my shoe laces and then I open this thread. Great work! Are you set up to mass produce and sell or are these just for your own personal use? They look awesome.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

They came out great Aydar. I can't wait for them to arrive.
Thanks again for making some awesome custom leather gear 👍🏻🍺


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

Received this today and am ecstatic! Thanks buddy


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Aydar, you are in danger of becoming the Blacktail bows of the leather world. Nobody will take your stuff out and shoot it, because it's just too nice. We'll all frame our Aydar kit, put it on the wall, and when the grandkids ask, we'll brag, "Yep. Aydar the Great made that for me back in...oh, I'd have to say '15.... a few years before he became famous."


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

Found old Case knife in the drawer and made this for my wife... Knife is completely out of the way of the string in case of a wrist slap Will give it to her tomorrow. Hope she will like it.....


----------



## WAFlowers (Oct 30, 2014)

Wow! That is incredibly beautiful.


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

BTW the logo is from "Dragon Age" video game. She is a huge fan of that game. There is why I used the scales for the background.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Beautiful!


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

That's legit aydar!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Love your work.....especially the designs......makes mine look like grammer school....LOL but seriously....you do some super leather work....makes me want to upgrade mine some.......course I'm selling mine really cheap to just move them out.......Keep them coming....great stuff....


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

Here is another pocket quiver with celtic/tribal bear


----------



## BPDC (May 11, 2014)

wow this is some of the best leather-work I have ever seen.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

That's really neat......I need to get more creative with my designs......I do believe I can do it.....yours are great.....love them!


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

rembrandt said:


> That's really neat......I need to get more creative with my designs......I do believe I can do it.....yours are great.....love them!


Thank you Rembrandt! 

Here is another armguard


----------



## sunra (Aug 21, 2015)

Wow that is an awesome armguard do you sell them? Would love to have one to hold Esse Izula II. Very Nice Work!


----------



## oubackman (Feb 14, 2006)

WOW! Very, very nice work on everything. Really love the quivers. You are an inspiration.


----------



## ex-diver (Dec 20, 2002)

Wow, two different style leather workers (cubefX and Rembrandt ) but both of your end results are top tier!
Have a good one


----------



## localfiend (Oct 1, 2015)

Cool stuff, I've done a bit of leather work but never tried to tool anything.

Do your pocket quivers only for field points or will they work with broadheads as well?


----------



## vintagebowlover (Sep 14, 2015)

How much for something custom?


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

localfiend said:


> Cool stuff, I've done a bit of leather work but never tried to tool anything.
> 
> Do your pocket quivers only for field points or will they work with broadheads as well?


I only use it with a field points. I love using pocket quivers for 3D and backyard shooting, but I believe it is not an optimal design for hunting.



vintagebowlover said:


> How much for something custom?


Depends how custom and what do you have in mind.


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

Tried something different. New armguard for my son. Kind of like the results. Might be a good texture for the back quiver too.


----------



## Zarrow (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow! Looks great


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Thats a good one for sure......I like the antler tips for buttons and the design......I've been thinking about doing some designs myself.....I do like abstract designs.....Congrats on that one.....


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

rembrandt said:


> Thats a good one for sure......I like the antler tips for buttons and the design......I've been thinking about doing some designs myself.....I do like abstract designs.....Congrats on that one.....


Thanks. Actually I have been out of good antler tips for a while, so lately I carve them to shape with a belt sander and dremel from left over antler pieces.


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

Here is a few more projects. 

I used mini GFA (G. Fred Asbell) knife for that armguard.


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

Rattle snake inlay on this quiver.


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

more leather hoods....


----------



## camo_deerslayer (Sep 29, 2006)

Go BRONCOS!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using the "Hunt and Peck" method...


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

Another Knife/armguard combo. Used GFA Mini knife this time.


----------



## Sky-Dogg (Sep 15, 2013)

I saw several pieces of Cubefx's exemplary leather work at the Rod Jenkins clinic the first part of May this year. His work is innovative and of amazing quality. Brian


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Very good Cubefx.....I was wondering when you would show us some more of your work.....Inspires me to up the quality of my work......I'm having a ball doing these leather items and I appreciate really good work.....


----------

